# Guitar Player Wanted: London



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hello there!

I'm working with a friend to start a 5pc pop punk type band in London Ontario. So far we have: 1 guitar, bass, drums, vocals, and a place to practice. Ages vary (19 and 21, dunno the other 2 people yet). Our first "show" is at National Youth Week "So You Think You Can..." May 5th 2010. 1-2 songs need to be perfect for that date as it's an extremely short set.

If you are interested, PM me!

Keep Rockin'

Justin


----------

